# More pictures of my 2 boys.



## Synthman (Dec 22, 2014)

Chris and Neil. Chris has a narrow stripe on his back that stops at his ears. Neil has a wider patchy one that stops by the back of the neck, then starts again and covers around both eyes.


----------



## Nebride (Jan 10, 2010)

Totally adorable!


----------



## gin (Sep 11, 2015)

Awwww, they're so cute!! I love their markings


----------



## GitaBooks (Aug 31, 2015)

They're so cute! : )

They remind me a lot of my ferrets, actually, even though the two species aren't even closely related. I had a ferret colored nearly exactly like that.


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

What cuties! They look like they'd be nice cuddle buddies!


----------



## Synthman (Dec 22, 2014)

They are very friendly and gentle boys, but they are still young and struggle to sit still for long and hate being held in hands for more than a few seconds. Luckily they don't mind being lifted up, I rarely have to lift them anyway, just offer my hand and they climb up to my shoulder. I would love it either of them fell asleep on me, so far only Neil has on one occasion, he went up my sleeve and went to sleep for half an hour! He's the one in the pics who was resting on the hammock, while Chris groomed constantly! With eachother Neil always instigates the play fights, he always chases Chris and nips him in the side, and pins him, but sometimes Chris gets angry and pins Neil down for ages and grooms him harshly.


----------



## Synthman (Dec 22, 2014)

I actually regret not getting the other 2 boys that were on sale with them, but I am very satisfied with the 2 I chose anyway . Since they are my first rats I didn't know what to expect from them, but now I can't imagine life without owning some rats . Next time I plan to get them from a private breeder instead of a pet shop, even though these Pet Shop Boys have been perfect, I would like to have seen the parents and known their actual date of birth.


----------

